# LaTeX - Rechtsbündig unter zentrierter Zeile



## jimb0p (26. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, 

wie würde der LaTeX Code hierfür aussehen:




Der Mathekram ist mir klar, es geht mir darum wie ich b -> 2 und c -> 3 rechtsbündig unter die oberste Zeile bekomme.

Gruß


----------

